# Some cool Pics with the Kitten



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

This kitten came over for a while.. so I got these pics






















































I wonder who's in more danger?


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

^^throw the cat in there and lets see ......


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

cool pics. cute cat









i also have a cat who loves the fish


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

Just got two more


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Yeah my parents cat used to sit there and watch my piranha swim. Always worried it would fall in and then I'd never hear the end of it from my mom.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

the last one rocks. love the way he's reaching out with his little paw.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Great pics and nice cat.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

haha cool nice pics and cat :laugh:


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

beautiful tank.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

nice pics, that would be bad if your kitten fell in one day


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

my cat does the same thing! funny cat.

who was it that had a kitty with a semi-circle missing from its tongue, due to a ternetzi?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

how big is ur biggest cariba? hes a beast. where did u get em from?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

very cool pic. looks like that cat wanted to eat the fish


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

lol that would be funny if the cat was standing there and the glass brok and she fell in :laugh: 
lol

Very nice pygos btw....


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

I got 2 of those caribes from Aquascape, and one caribe from Wvarda


----------

